# ADS TEC DVG-OPC 5115 079-AF Panel PC Touchscreen Neu



## fitzel (13 Februar 2011)

Hey liebes Forum!

Habe hier einen nagel neuen ADS-Tec Panel PC zu verkaufen. Neupreis über 4000€.
Es ist die Version mit 800mhz und Windows CE.
Er hat Touchscreen, Front-USB und ist noch original verpackt. Lediglich ein Funktionstest wurde erfolgreich durchgeführt.
Da auf ein anderes System umgestiegen wurde, wird er hier angeboten.

Hier ein Link hoffe das ist erlaubt:  Industrial PCs - OPC5115- ads-tec

Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung, wie es mit dem momentanen Wert aussieht, 
darum würde ich mich um jeden ernst gemeinten Preisverschlag freuen. 
Ich hoffe die Schrecklichen Gebrauchtwagen-Käufer tummeln sich hier nicht



Grüße Jan


----------



## fitzel (13 Februar 2011)

*dazu als Ersatzteilträger*

in der Bucht ist dieser  noch als Ersatzteilträger vorhanden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290534198068


----------



## fitzel (15 Februar 2011)

Niemand Interesse?


Dann würde ich ihn am Sonntag auch an ebay übergeben.


----------



## fitzel (22 Februar 2011)

*Und nun bei ebay*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290537281980&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

